# What are common problems with R33?



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Hello everybody! I've made the decision of purchasing a series 1 (1995) Nissan Skyline R33 GTR V-Spec preferably in silver color in a year or two before they become legal here in the US in 2020. I like to plan ahead, I know  I will most likely purchase from the United Kingdom. I was wondering what are some common things to look out for when purchasing one? I want to buy the car in a somewhat decent condition. I can take care of scuffs and marks with some buddies at a paint shop and I will most likely redo any panels or components of the interior if they are a bit damaged. My only main concern is for the engine to be working properly. I'm not one to cut corners when it comes to working on cars and intend to maintain it in excellent condition. So if anyone can fill me in with some information, I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Joker_GT-R (Dec 19, 2017)

With most Classic Cars it’s rust, inside the boot, water leaking in, front top mounts are another big issue with these cars, I’m sure there will be more.
You would do better importing direct from Japan with a near clean, rust free car, they are not cheap now for a good R33 GTR, but rust free cars are now all around the £25k mark, so it depends how much work you can do yourself or save your time and effort with a clean fresh import from the get go. Good luck with your search pal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Make sure it's from a reputable importer with a huge amount of photos.
UK cars suffer rust, including in the front suspension turrets where you can't really see it until it comes through and by then it's too late and needs sorting properly.

This is why mine was bought as a new import and then stored away through the worst of the UK winter when they are throwing salt on the road which old cars don't like at all.

Unless you want a top notch car that's been pampered, a car from Japan is probably better. They seem to suffer less rust issues there.


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

Japanese cars still get rust but it tends to be on cars that have spent time in the northern parts of Japan.

As mentioned, the strut towers seem to be the worst affected place. Other than rust though, these cars tend to be pretty reliable especially in standard form. Lowered cars do seem to punish the front inner CV boots though.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

rust rust rust and even if it's been treated rust


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

They empty your bank account, that's a common problem :chuckle:


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

I may have just the car, silver 95 v spec with 6 speed getrag...no rust and a newly rebuilt engine on circa 2400 miles....fairly standard car compared to some.....


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

[redacted] said:


> I may have just the car, silver 95 v spec with 6 speed getrag...no rust and a newly rebuilt engine on circa 2400 miles....fairly standard car compared to some.....


Oh my that looks nice! What month was it built? I'd love to buy it, but I can't do it now because there's still only a few years left. I'm probably going to fly to the UK in 2018 or 2019. 2019 is more likely though. Nobody would store a car for 1-2 years just so an American dude from the forums would buy it :chuckle:



CT17 said:


> Make sure it's from a reputable importer with a huge amount of photos.
> UK cars suffer rust, including in the front suspension turrets where you can't really see it until it comes through and by then it's too late and needs sorting properly.
> 
> This is why mine was bought as a new import and then stored away through the worst of the UK winter when they are throwing salt on the road which old cars don't like at all.
> ...


I know someone around my area who could help me with importing from Japan. I'm still going to try and look around the UK since I'd like to pay less by importing myself with an importing company. Plus, I'd like the experience of importing a car instead of a company buying it for me, importing it to me, transporting it to me. I know there's a lot of work, but I still know someone who could do the leg work for me, besides buying the vehicle. Maybe there will be nice ones out there. Everyone on this forum is trying to prevent me from buying in the UK, but I really want to visit you guys since I've never really been there. Heard the serving sizes they feed you guys there are small though.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> *rust rust rust and even if it's been treated rust*


Yup and this is all because of the $hite seam sealer Nissan used during these cars manufacturing process twenty odd years ago and the 0.8mm wafer thin tin steel used for all of our Skyline panels. 

_For some unknown reason the crappy white (now more like a chewing gum yellow) Japanese PU sealer used everywhere on the vehicle breaks down over time allowing water to ingress inbetween the cars panels causing all sorts of rust issues especially when you've only got less than 1mm thickness of steel to start with!!!!_ 

They _(the Boffin's at Nissan)_ didn't learn from this failure and the BNR34's also suffer in exactly the same places/ways....

Most GT-R Owners/Sellers are not going to allow you to remove their cars body kits or plastic $hit shields to inspect a vehicle fully so you'll probably find some signs of rust ingress somewhere even on what looks like a pristine example of the breed, So you'll only find this out the hard way after you have already handed over wedges of your hard earned money to purchase your dream ride. So make sure you budget a couple of extra quid for the unexpected hidden repairs because no Nissan from this era is structurally 110% perfect two decades on. 

JM2PW!


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

K66 SKY said:


> Yup and this is all because of the $hite seam sealer Nissan used during these cars manufacturing process twenty odd years ago and the 0.8mm wafer thin tin steel used for all of our Skyline panels.
> 
> _For some unknown reason the crappy white (now more like a chewing gum yellow) Japanese PU sealer used everywhere on the vehicle breaks down over time allowing water to ingress inbetween the cars panels causing all sorts of rust issues especially when you've only got less than 1mm thickness of steel to start with!!!!_
> 
> ...


Wow! Your comment is really detailed! I will keep that in mind. Granted, there are probably some good souls out there that would be honest and tell the buyer if there is rust or not, but they only exist in small numbers. A little bit of rust won't really bother me, since I'd still like to get rid of any trace of rust as well as put new sealers. You said that the sealer and rust are common issues for the R33 and R34, but do you know if it is any different with R32s? Nice R33 by the way! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Maintain them well and they are reliable. Rust can be an issue as mentioned 

.
.
Tim 'Moff' Nicholas @ TMS Motorsport
Email us : [email protected]
.
.
TMS Motorsport - Parts for Motorsport and Tuning - Online Shop


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> rust rust rust and even if it's been *properly * treated rust


Not True ! :clap:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

G-Zilla said:


> Nobody would store a car for 1-2 years just so an American dude from the forums would buy it :chuckle:


If you bought one I'm sure there would be someone willing to store it for a year or two (for a small donation). Hell, I could keep it for you on my land but it would be outside .

Must be folks with spare garage/storage space who would also be willing to help. 


TT


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

G-Zilla said:


> *You said that the sealer and rust are common issues for the R33 and R34, but do you know if it is any different with R32s? *


I've not had as much hands on experience on R32's like I have on the later model Skylines but from what I've seen pictured on this very Forum, These models also suffer from rust ingress in almost identical ways G-Zilla.



G-Zilla said:


> *Nice R33 by the way!* :thumbsup:


Thank you G-Zilla! Even my car _(during my Ownership)_ has had many areas of its original steel cut out and replaced after the rust gremlins started to take hold on the old girl....:nervous:


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

tarmac terror said:


> If you bought one I'm sure there would be someone willing to store it for a year or two (for a small donation). Hell, I could keep it for you on my land but it would be outside .
> 
> Must be folks with spare garage/storage space who would also be willing to help.
> 
> ...


I'll definitely try and do that since most of you guys here on the forums are really nice. But first, got to wait until it warms up there in the UK and make a little bit more money since I don't want to be left penny-less after the purchase! 2019 is the most likely I'll be visiting though. Spring/Summer most likely.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Price wise......and rust wise, if you weren't importing it straight out of of Japan you would be better off buying a car out of New Zealand.
We probably have more GTRs in NZ than the UK does, and they are a heck of a lot cheaper here......and we don't salt our roads in the winter so the underside of our cars don't look like an old Russian submarine!


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

My 33 came from Japan 12 years ago and was and has been rust free. Garaged and not driven in rain or snow and no issues.


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Sub Boy said:


> Price wise......and rust wise, if you weren't importing it straight out of of Japan you would be better off buying a car out of New Zealand.
> We probably have more GTRs in NZ than the UK does, and they are a heck of a lot cheaper here......and we don't salt our roads in the winter so the underside of our cars don't look like an old Russian submarine!


Never considered New Zealand. Now I'm considering it too! What about your guys neighbors, the Aussies? Do they have good ones?


----------



## Joker_GT-R (Dec 19, 2017)

G-Zilla said:


> Never considered New Zealand. Now I'm considering it too! What about your guys neighbors, the Aussies? Do they have good ones?



Godzilla was born there !   #R32


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

G-Zilla said:


> Never considered New Zealand. Now I'm considering it too! What about your guys neighbors, the Aussies? Do they have good ones?


Much harder to import cars into Aussie, they tend to be more expensive there, but check out what is available over there too


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Sub Boy said:


> Much harder to import cars into Aussie, they tend to be more expensive there, but check out what is available over there too


Yeah, thought so. Just checked out the AU and they're more expensive than the UK. I also noticed Canada is selling the cars for silly money too. Slightly off topic, but isn't Mad Mike popular in New Zealand?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

G-Zilla said:


> Yeah, thought so. Just checked out the AU and they're more expensive than the UK. I also noticed Canada is selling the cars for silly money too. Slightly off topic, but isn't Mad Mike popular in New Zealand?


He's more popular in the rest of the world, but he is from NZ


----------

